# Mehrere Ebenen TIFFs



## märliprinz (18. Nov 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich hab da ein Problem ich bräuchte ein Kommandozeilentool oder eine .Net-Library, welche aus mehreren einzelnen Tiff's ein sogenanntes Mehrseitiges-, oder Mehrere-Ebenen-TIFF erstellt.

Mir ist leider die genaue Bezeichnung für eine solche Datei nicht bekannt... :lol: 

Wer kann mir helfen?

LG Märchenprinz


----------



## Ilja (18. Nov 2005)

.NET ? falsche Baustelle? ^^


----------



## märliprinz (18. Nov 2005)

Ilja hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .NET ? falsche Baustelle? ^^



Sorry... aber hier darf ich doch alles rein Posten was mit Programmierung zu tun hat... :lol: 

oooooder seh ich das falsch?  :cry: 

wenn ja, könnte man mir nicht trotzdem helfen?


----------



## Ilja (18. Nov 2005)

das ist ein Java-forum 
wenn du glück hast, kennt sich jemand mit .NET aus!

aber du gehts ja auch nicht in ein Blummengeschäft, um Schußwaffen zu kaufen


----------



## märliprinz (18. Nov 2005)

hehe... nein klar nicht, aber es muss nicht zwingend .Net sein... mir ist ein Kommandozeilentool lieber weder eine .Net Bibliothek. und falls das jemand liest und weiss wo man ein solches Tool saugen oder darüuber lesen kann, wäre ich froh um jede hilfe...


----------



## Ilja (18. Nov 2005)

http://www.softpile.com/Business/Applications/Review_26191_index.html

http://slideshow-refinery.com/tnr/tutorials/multipgtiff/multipgtiffdemo.html

....google mal nach "tiff tool multi"


----------



## märliprinz (18. Nov 2005)

Ok... werde ich machen! Danke :toll: 

Ich sage Dir bescheid wenn ich was gefunden habe. :wink:


----------

